# dhcpd.conf for office network

## dimm

Our office have 20 PCs.

It is 4 PC which must use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 (google dns ip),

and 15 PCs which must use 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 (OpenDNS name servers).

How i can do this via DHCP?

Now my /etc/dhcpd.conf is this, but it is not work some time (e.g. Windows PC which has ip 192.168.0.100 after reboot use opendns, then i run 'ipconfig /renew' after this this PC using right dns)

Is my config file wrong from start-of-file?

----------

## dimm

It is very help fro me:

http://www.rhd.ru/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-AS-2.1-Manual/custom-guide/configuring-dhcp-server.html

----------

## mamac

Hi,

Have you been through this documentation: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DHCP

----------

